# RS5F31A TRANNY HELP



## smackadilliack (Sep 3, 2004)

Like a lot of you I had the luck to experience the tranny in my 1993 Sentra popping out of 5th gear. Apparently this is a problem that plages most Nissan FWD transaxles. I thought about getting a used on from a junk yard. $175 - $300 with no guarantees. It will start popping out of 5th gear, just when is the question. I checked on buying a rebuild tranny, $1000 - $1500. Yeah, you may ge some type of warranty, but that's a chunk of money that could be better spent elsewhere. I started searching for a price and solution I could live with. Nissan does offer a "5th gear" pop out kit. It's around $325. You basically get all new 5th gear components and that's it. You do not get new bearings, seals, or synchro rings. Well, maybe I should clarify, you do get a input shaft and left differential oil seal and a 5th gear synchro ring. Nissan calls them baulk rings. I came across a website: http://www.drivetrain.com/nissanRN_RS30_4_5spfwd.html 
Drivetrain Specialists of Las Vegas, phone 702-876-3100. They have every internal part you might need or want. Their prices are 15% - 20% cheaper than my local Nissan dealer. When you think about it, Nissan apparently did not get it right the first time, so why by Nissan parts for the repair. I bought a full bearing kit, a full synchro ring kit, 5th gear sliders, 5th gear shift fork, shift fork caps, 5th gear coupling sleeve and hub, 5th gear insert springs, and all seals for less than $400 shipped. Nissan does include a new 5th gear for their kit. If you must have one, they are around $115 or $135 (Nissan). The Tech I spoke with at drivetrain.com ensured me I did not need a new fifth gear. He actually said I probably did not need a new 5th gear shift fork or 5th gear coupling sleeve and hub. I bought them anyway, just in case. Well after all the shit above, I am coming to the point. The RS5F31A tranny in my Sentra is like new. I'm hoping to see another 150,000 miles out of it. A couple of things before I quit. 1. Rebuilding the tranny was easy, but you should have a tranny jack. 2. You will have to have all the bearings pressed off and on. 
................................... :waving: ........... :balls: .................................


----------



## rguard (Aug 24, 2006)

*5th gear pop-out forum links*

This is an excellent post with the only source of a successful fix to the 5th gear pop-out problem that I have read about.

For reference, refer to these related 5th gear pop-out forum links:
http://www.nissanforums.com/e-ca-se...lutch-causes-5th-gear-popout.html#post1239723

http://www.nissanforums.com/b13-91-94-chassis/139111-no-5th-gear-long-travel-still.html#post1239722


----------

